# Lake Loramie saugeye



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

Anybody know the saugeye population status in this lake? How does the ODNR stocking of it compare with what gets put into Indian Lake?


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Indian had over 5 million stocked per year 2014-17. In 2018 Indian had over 22 million. Loramie had 4 million in 2018, which doubled the combined total of 2014-17. These numbers are reported from ODNR. You can call them and request they email you the stockings for the entire state.


----------



## fshnmaster (Nov 10, 2016)

I used to catch saugeye in the spillway back before the I stalled the new spillway regularly. The new spillway is extremely shallow and rocky the first pool. I have saw 95% of the saugeye caught in loramie creek all the times I've fished it. Your best bet for main lake saugeye is on the eastern portion of the lake. Not nearly as good of makn lake fishing as other saugeye lakes imo and I fish it a lot


----------

